# Connexion impossible portail internet



## Nes10 (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à l'internet de ma faculté.
J'arrive à me connecter sur le wifi mais j'ai des problèmes avec l'ouverture du portail qui ne fonctionne pas.
En effet, les PC n'ont pas de soucis mais pour les tablettes cela ne fonctionne pas car le portail de connexion n'est pas accessible.
Sur les tablettes asus, il existe un "mode pc".
Est ce possible de faire pareil avec mon Ipad mini?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse,

Cordialement


----------



## Lauange (4 Décembre 2013)

Salut, oui avec le navigateur chrome.


----------

